# Omega Geneve F300



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Woke this morning and decided to wear the Omega F300 only to find it had jumped a day from the 6th to the 8th.

Set the time forward a bit (well away from midnight) and set the time to the 6th then wound it forward to 11.50 and waited and

sure enough just before midnight it changed to the 8th.

If i use the crown to set the date i can select the 7th.

I've got on the 7th at the moment to see if it'll change to the 8th at midnight.

Does this sound terminal?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You probably have some chipped or broken teeth on the plastic date wheel --- very common on this movement.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I hear that Paul is very good at dentistry. :yes: :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've discovered the date wheels are quite hard to found.

How true is this?

Also that bits of the broken datewheel can find their way to other parts of the movement and cause problems.

If so,should i get it repaired ASAP?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bob66 said:


> I've discovered the date wheels are quite hard to found.
> 
> How true is this?


It's true!



Bob66 said:


> Also that bits of the broken datewheel can find their way to other parts of the movement and cause problems.


This is also true although unlikely to cause any permanent damage...just stop the watch when the bits foul the tuning fork of gear train.


----------

